# Help with DIY Slip n Slide Project



## josall (May 7, 2011)

First if the silver tarp is woven it won't slide, the plastic would work but the volume of water that you will need to use on a 50' slide to be able to slide will create a mud pit at the botton no matter what you do. What would you do with thhe pool full of muddy water at the end of the day.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

josall said:


> First if the silver tarp is woven it won't slide,


If it's waterproof, you will slide. 

I would skip the ramp into an inflatable pool idea, and just box the end off with bales of hay. You could put plastic sheeting over the bales and you'd basically have a three sided "pool" at the end of your slide


----------



## ffrllc (Jul 25, 2011)

THANKS GUYS!!!



josall said:


> First if the silver tarp is woven it won't slide, the plastic would work but the volume of water that you will need to use on a 50' slide to be able to slide will create a mud pit at the botton no matter what you do. What would you do with thhe pool full of muddy water at the end of the day.


I'm just hoping to minimize the mud pool at the bottom as much as possible, but i know there will be some no matter what. I'm hoping I can direct at least a decent amount of the water into the pool to help with that. People say that pool takes about 2 hours to fill with a garden hose so I'm thinking of starting the day with a small amount of water in the pool and let the rest fill up as the sliding goes on. 

If the kids are sliding long enough to fill the pool, maybe I'll pause the action and emtpy some of the pool before resuming the fun.

I'm hoping to emtpy the pool water by directed it into a nearby normal lawn drain, although that's going to be another small challenge. Thinking of getting some of the black landscaping drainage pipe and direct the pool water to the drain as it emtpies.



Mr Chips said:


> If it's waterproof, you will slide.
> 
> I would skip the ramp into an inflatable pool idea, and just box the end off with bales of hay. You could put plastic sheeting over the bales and you'd basically have a three sided "pool" at the end of your slide


 
This is a good idea to form a 3 sided pool at the bottom using the hill as the final side, but I'm hoping what I use for this project can be stored easily when not using it. I'm also not sure the bales of hay would be soft enough for the kids to slide into them.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

I would suggest you put a 'catching net' on the other side of the pool in case of kids failing to stop or grown-ups failing to realize that their speed is directly in proportion to their weight. :wink: 

Maybe some five foot stakes outside the perimeter of the pool - pounded into the ground a foot or two and some weed/shade cloth strung *LOOSELY* between them. It should be loose or it will act like a wall, not a net.

Just - in - case. 

You're gonna end up with mud. But you will also end up with REALLY HAPPY MUDDY KIDS. The happiness generated will outweigh the damage to your lawn.

Sounds like fun. Be safe. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I like Mr Chips idea. Different body weights as well as the differences in "running starts" means not everyone will land in the same spot. I just wonder how long that inflatable pool is gonna last with kids (and probably a few adults) slamming into it.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

ffrllc said:


> This is a good idea to form a 3 sided pool at the bottom using the hill as the final side, but I'm hoping what I use for this project can be stored easily when not using it. I'm also not sure the bales of hay would be soft enough for the kids to slide into them.


Fair enough. i thought maybe it was a one time deal ( like for a labor day party) and was trying to keep costs down.

If it's something you want to use more often, substitute the hay bales for a few of THESE. Laying on their sides they would be bigger than a bail of hay, and the little kids will just bounce off them


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

Make a pool at the bottom and use a pump to pump the water back to the top this will save on the mud at the bottom.


----------



## ffrllc (Jul 25, 2011)

I just got back to the house (we're not living there yet) and actually measured the area.

The hill is about 30 feet from the top of the hill to the bottom. It is also not quite as steep as I remembered.

The cement patio is actually about 16 feet from the bottom of the hill.

So hopefully getting the kids (or the occasional adult) to stop at the bottom might not be as difficult as I first thought. I'll still need something though.

I like the idea of just building up three sides to form a collection area for the water at he botum and to slow the kids down.

Any other ideas for what could be used (inexpensive and not too bulky to store away)?


Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## ffrllc (Jul 25, 2011)

Found this great link with pics and materials for anyone else that might be interested in building your own Slip n Slide.

http://www.digitalmisery.com/2010/07/best-slip-n-slide-ever-from-wiredgeekdad/


----------

